# From me to you with respect and gratitude



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

I debated posting this one as it is more a gift than a bomb but it is meant in pure jungle spirit so here it is.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

RuhRoh
I have seen the fox be generous on here before. This ought to be really nice.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah I've seen what this man is capable of and quite frankly it scares me.


----------



## ucubed (May 15, 2008)

I only hear about the legend being the legend, I guess we'll see


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

How's that saying go?

"Generosity killed the cat."


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

POWERFUL should be Shawn's real user name.........

I'm just sayin'


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

so far I have heard the stories, he is not called the legend for nothing in chat :ss


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

legend???? more like insane!!:r:r


----------



## Trace63 (Jun 24, 2008)

COuntdown commence...

10 9 8 :tu


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

for some reason im now hiding under the coffee table.....


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

I have yet to recover from his "Gift"......

Good Luck.......:tu


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

Get some


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

I am no longer afraid but the target is going to be pissed


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

the legend!


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*OH Shit!!! It's Hammer Time!!!!! * :r :r :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's a "gift", how bad can it be?

When I first read this thread I saw the word "gift" and I got a pit in my stomach. But I said to myself, no way, I'm the guy that sends gifts. And Shawn had made some comments in chat about sending a "gift" to one of the wives so I thought, no problem, some poor woman is going to get a beating.

However just in case, how far from ground zero do you recommend the "gift" recipient be to avoid the fall out?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

ahc4353 said:


> *It's a "gift", how bad can it be?*
> 
> When I first read this thread I saw the word "gift" and I got a pit in my stomach. But I said to myself, no way, I'm the guy that sends gifts. And Shawn had made some comments in chat about sending a "gift" to one of the wives so I thought, no problem, some poor woman is going to get a beating.
> 
> However just in case, how far from ground zero do you recommend the "gift" recipient be to avoid the fall out?


:r:chk:chk:r


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> It's a "gift", how bad can it be?
> 
> When I first read this thread I saw the word "gift" and I got a pit in my stomach. But I said to myself, no way, I'm the guy that sends gifts. And Shawn had made some comments in chat about sending a "gift" to one of the wives so I thought, no problem, some poor woman is going to get a beating.
> 
> However just in case, how far from ground zero do you recommend the "gift" recipient be to avoid the fall out?


Sorry man................its laser guided...............you have been painted............you are ground Zero :ss


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

SilverFox said:


> Sorry man................its laser guided...............you have been painted............you are ground Zero :ss


I have a feeling this is going to be really special.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> It's a "gift", how bad can it be?
> 
> When I first read this thread I saw the word "gift" and I got a pit in my stomach. But I said to myself, no way, I'm the guy that sends gifts. And Shawn had made some comments in chat about sending a "gift" to one of the wives so I thought, no problem, some poor woman is going to get a beating.
> 
> However just in case, how far from ground zero do you recommend the "gift" recipient be to avoid the fall out?





SilverFox said:


> Sorry man................its laser guided...............you have been painted............you are ground Zero :ss


 
*:hn YEAH! :hn*


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Let's see a DC!!! I wanna know when this sucker lands!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Kwilkinson said:


> Let's see a DC!!! I wanna know when this sucker lands!


Shipping from Canada, that might be a problem I'm guessing.

Oh Sh!t, I'm in the same state...ahh, he's up near the New Yawkers, I'll be fine :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Awesome, two of the best gorilla's out here exchanging gifts, this must end with bloodshed.


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

So, when should we start playing Taps?


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

I love it. First he uses words like respect and gratatude. Now it's, laser guided, painted and ground zero. Perfect.

Like I said, Fox said it's a gift, how bad can it be?

I think I'll grab a cigar, head to my porch, fire it up, settle in and enjoy my cigar. All the while looking North, North West awaiting impact.


----------



## dccraft (Apr 7, 2008)

I've seen this movie.......a courageous soldier awaiting his destiny, fires a smoke up, thinks about his girl, gentle patriotic music floats in the background, a beautiful sunset, eyes on the horizon..............:r





FADE TO BLACK


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> I love it. First he uses words like respect and gratatude. Now it's, laser guided, painted and ground zero. Perfect.
> 
> Like I said, Fox said it's a gift, how *bad* can it be?
> 
> I think I'll grab a cigar, head to my porch, fire it up, settle in and enjoy my cigar. All the while looking North, North West awaiting impact.


Not bad at all...........it will be good.......very good. Al you worry too much, you should know me better than to get out of hand.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

SilverFox said:


> Not bad at all...........it will be good.......very good. Al you worry too much, *you should know me better than to get out of hand.*


I do know you, and that's the scary part.



massphatness said:


> *:hn YEAH! :hn*


Don't you have some little kid to bomb or something? 
(You are way to happy about this.)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Al, stop crying like you are Vin! Take it like a man.


----------

